

Source data and tile mill project for Burning Man map - andrewljohnson
https://github.com/trailbehind/iBurn-maps

======
andrewljohnson
You can hit the tile server to make web maps too:
[http://com.gaiagps.iburn.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/](http://com.gaiagps.iburn.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/)

